# KYIV | Comfort Town | 9-20 fl | U/C



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

building


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Классный проект!!)) Поздравляю!))


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Excellent project!!


----------



## kidrobot (Apr 27, 2009)

Guess a lot will depend on the cladding.


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah if they just paint the concrete then its going to look pretty bad in 10 years. i hate bare concrete :-/


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Looks strangely... dutch.

Not sure how that will blend in around Kyiv.


----------



## SEmiks (Oct 23, 2011)

Nowdays


----------

